# Tech Quesstion



## crandizzle (Mar 10, 2004)

NEED HELP WOULD A 93 KA PLUG RIGHT UP IN MY 91? THANKS FOR THE HELP :cheers:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

quit it with the CAPS. it's annoying. and yes, it would.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

WHY JORDAN?? WHY IS IT ANNOYING?????


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

it should bolt right up because its the exact same engine in 91-98, and the exact same car 91-94. correct me if im wrong, im not the most knowledgable when it comes to DOHC 240's


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nope you're not wrong.. 91-98 all have ka24de (dohc). somewhere between 1990 and 1991, nissan was being weird and produced some 1991 240's equipped with ka24e


----------



## crandizzle (Mar 10, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> nope you're not wrong.. 91-98 all have ka24de (dohc). somewhere between 1990 and 1991, nissan was being weird and produced some 1991 240's equipped with ka24e


yeah your right the had some single cams i think thats all 89s came with but not sure....my main thing is if i have to re-wire and new cpu i dont want to go thru all that you know what i mean....


----------



## jcarothers (Mar 13, 2004)

your car sucks. :fluffy: 

also the Laser is a 93 remember? :dumbass:


----------



## akihabro (Aug 12, 2003)

crandizzle said:


> NEED HELP WOULD A 93 KA PLUG RIGHT UP IN MY 91? THANKS FOR THE HELP :cheers:


it should work. 94 and above are the same engine but the intake manifold is a little different and other placement of things. as long as ur 91 had a ka24de which it should fit


----------



## innes177 (Feb 21, 2004)

jcarothers said:


> your car sucks. :fluffy:
> 
> also the Laser is a 93 remember? :dumbass:


hhmmm....ok......


----------



## akihabro (Aug 12, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> nope you're not wrong.. 91-98 all have ka24de (dohc). somewhere between 1990 and 1991, nissan was being weird and produced some 1991 240's equipped with ka24e


really! a 91 with a ka24e??? id like to see it. maybe the person did a front bumper mod or doesnt know the year their car really is!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

akihabro said:


> really! a 91 with a ka24e??? id like to see it. maybe the person did a front bumper mod or doesnt know the year their car really is!


or you can get a clue because production wasnt fully stopped on the KA24E until later in the year so some early 91's have that engine.


----------



## 93sr20det (May 12, 2003)

i swapped a 93 motor into a 94 240 and i had to swap transmissions and intake manifold as well as exhaust


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93sr20det said:


> i swapped a 93 motor into a 94 240 and i had to swap transmissions and intake manifold as well as exhaust


why..?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> why..?


for the "bling" factor


----------



## ultramegatron (Mar 3, 2004)

hey when i exelarait or hit my brakes i hear a metalic creaking coming from under my altima 95. i thought it was the pedals but when am parked their is no creak from presing the brakes of from presing the gas please any one know what it is and how to fix it


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ultramegatron said:


> hey when i exelarait or hit my brakes i hear a metalic creaking coming from under my altima 95. i thought it was the pedals but when am parked their is no creak from presing the brakes of from presing the gas please any one know what it is and how to fix it


try posting in the right section.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol... learn how to spell

"exelarait" lol....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, that was funny too. that just screams "noob". oh well.


----------



## 93sr20det (May 12, 2003)

obd1 -> obd 2 there were like 3 or 4 sensors on the 1994 that were not on the 1993 also the exhaust manifold had a differnt outlet for the downpipe also had to swap tranny because of the sensor on the top of the bellhousing


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i thought obd2 was only on s14's..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i thought obd2 was only on s14's..


it was. that dude is just dumb as hell.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> it was. that dude is just dumb as hell.


rofl :hal:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

is it just me, or am i getting mean these days?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kidnof... your just mean to me and jeong... and u have been getting meaner to us 

how about u spread it out?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, that noob cracks me up, all he wanted was some info and got flamed for exelarait exelarait exelarait exelarait exelarait

ACCELERATE. dayum.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> kidnof... your just mean to me and jeong... and u have been getting meaner to us
> 
> how about u spread it out?


he picks on me more :fluffy:


----------



## ultramegatron (Mar 3, 2004)

can some one please direct me to the right thread so i can find out what that sound is and fix it. its driving me crazy


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dood.. we can't tell you what's wrong with ur car based on, "it creaks when i accelerate or step on the brakes". we need more info.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> dood.. we can't tell you what's wrong with ur car based on, "it creaks when i accelerate or step on the brakes". we need more info.


 whats wrong with my car, it makes this weird sound and its really slow


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well juding the fact u don't have a 240 anymore.... you must be crazy... better go to a doctor and get that checked out 

:jump:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

see, my jokes arent that bad


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> see, my jokes arent that bad


 hahaha the msg before this one ^^ wasn't funny

but this one was


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rofl.. :fluffy:


----------

